# Pickled Summer Sausages



## pops6927 (Dec 9, 2009)

For Christmas presents, I made up some pickled summer sausages. I'd saved up mayo jars over the last several months (why waste 'em?) and garnered 8 of them. 
I bought 10lbs. of ground chuck in 2-5lb. chubs yesterday and mixed up 10lbs. of summer sausage, stuffed it and smoked it, then set it out in the garage to cool (only 39° yesterday). When cold, I took the 8 jars and cut up the sausages into links and stuffed them full, then added a pickling mix to each and vinegar and water to the top. The pickling mix I used was:

½ tsp. brown sugar
½ tsp. pickling spice
½ tsp. salt
¼ tsp. crushed red pepper flakes
¼ tsp. cracked black pepper

1½ cups white vinegar
½ cup water

to each jar, then screwed the tops on.

Unfortunately 2 didn't tighten down sufficiently so I had to keep them for myself (DANG!).
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 The other 6 I took to my older son's house to his back fridge to store until Christmas, 3 for him (George Jr.) and 3 for my younger son Robert.
I tried taping the caps down which helped (it will help keep me outta them until they're done pickling in about a week or so! lol!)
You can also use the same on pickled eggs, too!




MMMMMMMmmmmmm......pickled sausages, beer on tap from Jr's kegerator, and playing pool with my two sons on Christmas day... I'll take pics and add to this post!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have seen them things at c-stores on the counters here in Fla. But I didn't think about ever making them but now I have the recipe thanks pops. And the gifts of food are really a labor of love you know something that you really worked at and thats (to me) what makes it so special too.


----------



## blue (Dec 9, 2009)

Those look pretty good, Pops!  Wonder how they would taste if you pickled them with some hot peppers?


----------



## rivet (Dec 9, 2009)

Man, pickled sausages are one of may favourite foods. Back home at the c-stores there was always a gallon jar of them and one of pickled eggs- hard to pay for gas and not take one to go 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You've got a very nice Christmas day planned, Pops, good for you!


----------



## travcoman45 (Dec 9, 2009)

Them look mighty fine pops!  Pickled sausage is always a mighty fine thing ta share with good friends! (sometimes ya share twice)!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Dec 9, 2009)

Now that sounds good.  Send some my way...


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thats really great there pops! I gotta try that one out for myself!


----------



## mulepackin (Dec 9, 2009)

Look and sound great. Was the pickle hot, warm or cold when poured? Any kind of pressure cooking involved? You said the lids didn't tighten suffeciently???


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 9, 2009)

They look and sound great...


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah, I want to  know this as well. How long will these keep? How would you go about doing these if you wanted to store them in a root cellar? They look great by the way, making my mouth water
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.
I will bookmark this page for sure.


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 10, 2009)

Nope, just cold poured into the jars, and being mayonnaise jars they were just tightened, and a couple didn't do that.  Refridgerated them, I"m sure if you wanted to can them there would be specific procedures you'd have to follow; I've never done canning so I couldn't tell ya.  These won't last as long as what they could if left untouched... they'll be touched every night, lol!


----------

